# Maintenance & Paint



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Took mine apart over the weekend. 4" of wet snow last night!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like it could use a fresh coat of paint


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What kind of Maina' takes there plow apart in to paint in March? Just kidding. I'm looking forward to se how it comes out.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

mercer_me;1270399 said:


> What kind of Maina' takes there plow apart in to paint in March? Just kidding. I'm looking forward to se how it comes out.


 I have 2000' of gravel road to plow. I don't plan to plow it again this season. I'll post some pics of the finished job.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of Maina' takes there plow apart in to paint in March?

It took me awhile to figure out what language that was, but I got it Thumbs Up


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I hear ya. I have a 1/2 mile gravel driveway at my house that I don't plow after it starts to thaw out. I use my tractor bucket if I get a good storm, but luckily this year that hasn't happened.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MatthewG;1270415 said:


> It took me awhile to figure out what language that was, but I got it Thumbs Up


Ya, we talk a little different up hear. HAHA


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

That is a nice plow for a gravel driveway. The ole fisher No-Scrape haha


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

DeereFarmer;1270416 said:


> I hear ya. I have a 1/2 mile gravel driveway at my house that I don't plow after it starts to thaw out. I use my tractor bucket if I get a good storm, but luckily this year that hasn't happened.


I have the tractor option also. I also have friends with plows I could borrow if we got a huge storm for some reason. 1 April is a week from Friday....


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ready for 12" tonight????


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

mercer_me;1270434 said:


> Ya, we talk a little different up hear. HAHA


Shouldn't that be "we tork a little diffrent up he'a" :laughing:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

wng-2;1270505 said:


> I have the tractor option also. I also have friends with plows I could borrow if we got a huge storm for some reason. 1 April is a week from Friday....


Not bad for a KubotaThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

justme-;1270576 said:


> Shouldn't that be "we tork a little diffrent up he'a" :laughing:


I you got the he'a right. But, I don't say talk like "tork," thats what they do in Boston.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

naw, we saw "tauk" down here lol. Love that Downeast accent tho.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

OH OH! Guess I'll have to go hook onto my friend's 9' stainless and see how I like it, he's out of town....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

wng-2;1274391 said:


> OH OH! Guess I'll have to go hook onto my friend's 9' stainless and see how I like it, he's out of town....


Like I said, March is not the best time to repaint a plow. Good thing you have a plow you can use.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I like that map a lot more than the ones I'm seeing locally here. They have us in 6-12" down here on all the local stations


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

They claim we got 5+ overnight but in actuality it's closer to 2-3 from melting on the roads.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had 7 ½ " @ 0830 today. That has since compressed. There is so much water content that when you push it into a pile it turns ocean blue in the center. I'm liking that stainless nine footer .I just picked it up a few inches and angled it and it moved that stuff with ease without making a mess of the gravel road. Using this plow today could prove costly for me in the fall….


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Using this plow today could prove costly for me in the fall….*

Now that's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Is ur truck a duramax or a 6.0?


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

XxChevy-HDxX;1274885 said:


> Is ur truck a duramax or a 6.0?


It's a 6.0.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

wow thats impressive....how does the truck handle the 9' xblade im might be looking in to changing my plow now


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

XxChevy-HDxX;1274960 said:


> wow thats impressive....how does the truck handle the 9' xblade im might be looking in to changing my plow now


Seems fine, I can feel the additional weight vs. my 8' HD, but it goes down the road fine, and pushed that heavy wet snow very well.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally got it done!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

wng-2;1323597 said:


> Finally got it done!


The plow came out great. Your yard reminds me of mine, covered snowmobile trailer, utility trailer and a tan Camry. HAHA


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

what paint did you use for front of the blade?


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

DareDog;1323625 said:


> what paint did you use for front of the blade?


Rust-Oleum safety yellow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice job!!! I'm not one that likes the back being painted black, i'm not sure why although i do understand the functionality behind it. Did you shoot the yellow or roll/brush it on? It looks like the finish came out great. Did you prime or just use the rustoleum.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

mcwlandscaping;1324469 said:


> Nice job!!! I'm not one that likes the back being painted black, i'm not sure why although i do understand the functionality behind it. Did you shoot the yellow or roll/brush it on? It looks like the finish came out great. Did you prime or just use the rustoleum.


If I had to do again (which I NEVER will! Huge job.) I would have gone yellow on the back. I already had some of the materials, that was the main reason for the black back. I primed the blade with 3 coats of some zinc primer that someone gave me from an industrial application. The A-frame and head gear were primed with Rust-Oleum primer. I then painted the back of the blade, trip edge, A-frame and head gear with three coats of a two-part black epoxy that I had, but I didn't like the look. All the black got three more coats of gloss black Rust-Oleum. The front of the blade got four coats of the yellow Rust-Oleum. Everything was done with brush and roller apart from the pistons and small black pieces that I sprayed with spray cans. I greased the heck out of everything when I reassembled it, and I'm building a mini shed to put it in. It will last as long as I will ever need it...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice job! all u need is snow now


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks better than new!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the old school paint scheme.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I added a deflector, (Thanks Chris!) some auxiliary lights, and a house to keep him in. Hopefully my doors will be done this weekend, and I'll be officially "ready". Perhaps we'll see our first glimpse of the white stuff today.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice yard. I love the outdoor fire place. Great job on the plow shed.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice Job. I second the fireplace comment, did you build it yourself? Hope you are ready for the posibility of snow tonight, I am right over the border from you in Rochester, I was in south Berwick last night.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

******* farmer;1333261 said:


> Nice Job. I second the fireplace comment, did you build it yourself? Hope you are ready for the posibility of snow tonight, I am right over the border from you in Rochester, I was in south Berwick last night.


Wow, you are close by! Thanks for the compliments on the Fireplace. When I bought the place there was a dry laid rock retaining wall that had fallen in. I wanted to fix it right, so I hired a guy to do it, asked him to add the fireplace.....Sunday morning I ended up making one pass with the blade lifted, then I backed dragged it. Didn't make a mess of anything so I was happy about that!


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

He's already plowed four seasons since rehab. I decided to freshen up his face during this past week of nice weather.


----------

